# Well I am going to give C-41 a shot...



## Jakefreese (Jan 11, 2011)

Soon as I can get the compard c-41 20 roll kit I am going to get it ordered (backorder untill 3/11) I am going to give it a shot.  I figure for the about $100 in stuff I need and $100~ scanner I figure the 20 rolls would cost me $10 a roll for scan and develop.  Seems like everyone is getting so high on developing costs that it seems more and more to give it a shot.  Arlington camera has gone up to $5 for scan and develop plus shipping and having to deal with getting it to them.  So I have read a bunch on the processing so as soon as I get the chemicals I will be going on it.  What do yall do with the waste chemicals and washout fluids?  I am on aerobic septic so the chemicals would eventually make it on the grass in the pasture.  Little tub evaporation pond to get rid of the excess water?


----------



## ann (Jan 11, 2011)

Is this for color or black and white film? If not color, processing for black and white is easier and cheaper. COlor chemistry and a spetic tank, no so sure. Have you done much research about color and toic waste. It has been a long time since i developed color and i have lost track.

Black and white from a home darkroom isn't much of a problem until you get to toning and them that can be a problem with your waste system.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 11, 2011)

c-41 color, and the c-41 processed BW film.  I do have a digital camera on the way so it will reduce the amount of film done but there will still be some film rolling through.  I need to find how much it will be to have the chemicals disposed of, I also need to figure out how much waste water is generated in the rinsing processes.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 11, 2011)

well it is looking like I am not going to do it myself.  Depending on chemical concentrations I maybe able to take it to work and put it in with the waste chemicals but if one of the values of one of the chemicals comes up to high then I can not drop it there.  The chemistry/waste fluid guy I talked to at work said a few of those chemicals are really nasty and in the MSDS can not go in septic/sewer, rinsing out down the drain is a big no-no.  The costs of waste disposal can vary highly depending on chemical concentrations, so I dont think it will be worth it.


----------



## ann (Jan 12, 2011)

developing black and white is much easier, and the waste water would depend on the tank size.  Using Ilford's washing method  would take about 32 oz of water for one roll of film .


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Ann!!


----------

